# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Dervish Rexhep Bel Boshnjaku  Shenjtori i Tropojës, Hyjnori i mrekullive

## abica

Dervish Rexhep Bel Boshnjaku  Shenjtori i Tropojës, Hyjnori i mrekullive
( 11.04.1907 -  02.02.1978 )
Në emër të Zotit, Gjithmëshiruesit, të Plotmëshirshmit.
Bekimet më të lartësuara të Zotit qofshin mbi shpirtin e papërlyer të Vulës së Profetëve, Muhamed Mustafasë  të porositurin fisnik e trashëguesin shpirtëror të tij dhe Zotëruesin e shenjtërisë më të madhe Ali Murtedanë, bashkë me pasardhjen e tij të lavdishme, Imamët e Dëlirë-veçanërisht kutbin e sferës kontigjente dhe Provën e Tij, birin e Hasan el Ashqeriut- i qofshim kurban! Dashuria për fenë, tërheqja ndaj sferës së të Padukshmes dhe ëndja për të zbuluar misteret e botës jomateriale janë pjesë e instiktit të njeriut që i brendashkruhen natyrës së tij. Kjo endje gufon nga fuqia e Tërheqjes Hyjnore të Zotit që e tërheq botën kontigjente sidomos më fisnikët ndër njerëz, drejt mekamit të Tij të pakufinj e të pafundëm. Zemra duhet të ushqehet nga e Padukshmja dhe nga rrezet Hyjnore të Bukurisë e Madhështisë Hyjnore dhe kënaqur me librat, shkollat etj. Jo pa qëllim u zgjatëm pak në hyrje të këtij shkrimi kushtuar të dashurit të Zotit dervishit Rexhep Beli, që u ushqye me Dritën e pashuar të Rrezatimit Hyjnor. Ishte vullneti i vet Zotit që e ngriti në gradat e larta misionarin e Ehlitarikatit në shërbim të fesë, popullit dhe vendit të tij, të vendit ku lindi , u rrit dhe shërbeu gjithë vitet e jetës së tij pa u larguar aspak nga vendlindja e tij dhe misioni i shenjtë i dervishit. Sado të shkruash apo thuash nuk i ke shkruar apo thënë të gjitha në veçanti për njeriun e mrekullive, aq të dashur për popullin dhe besimtarët, për dervishin shpirtndritur, që vitet kalojnë dhe ai veçse lartësohet. Njeriu profan jeton në shkretëtirën e errët të anës materiale dhe frymon i pazoti në mesin e oqeanit pa brigje të epsheve fizike dhe materiale.
Dervish Rexhep Beli  tarikati Saadi lindi në Boshnjakë të Shipshanit në rrethin e Tropojës nga ku ka marrë dhe mbiemrin tashmë shumë të njohur nga besimtarët e shumtë në Shqipëri, Kosovë dhe në botë deri në SHBA dhe  Australinë e largët. U rrit dhe edukua në një familje të thjeshtë, punëtore, mikpritëse, bujare, atdhetare dhe fetare  besimtare. Ishte koha kur atdheu rënkonte nga varfëria, mungesa e bukës së gojës, rënkonte nga padija dhe errësira e mungesës së shkollës shqipe, mungesa e shëndetësisë ku vdekjet ishin të shumta nga sëmundjet dhe epidemitë, luftrat e vazhdueshme dhe rreziku jo vetëm i copëtimit dhe pushtimit te trojeve etnike shqiptare por dhe ekzistencës ose jo të emrit Shqipëri dhe shqipëtarë. Në këto kohë të vështira për fatin e vendit Zoti me mirësitë e Tij, shënj i dhembshurisë dhe myzhde për të ardhmen dërgoi misionarët e Vet që do të kontribuonin për ta ngritur dhe mbajtur këtë popull që i falej dhe lutej Atij për ndihmë. Misionarët kanë qenë dhe janë njerëz të lartë (shpirtërisht) që të udhëhequr nga Drita Hyjnore e All-ahut do të udhëhiqnin popujt në ekzistencë, prosperitet, zhvillim dhe përparim krahas popujve të devotshëm kudo në botë. Edhe Tropoja ka patur dhe ka prijësit, misionarët si çdo krahinë dhe popull tjetër. Ata iu gjetën vendit të tyre të dashur në ditët e vështira të qëndresës dhe mbijetesës. Misionarët kanë qenë dhe janë njerëz që kanë shërbyer dhe shërbejnë në fusha të ndryshme: patriotike, ekonomike, arsimore, kulturore, fetare etj. Me kaderin e Zotit çdo njeri ka një mision në jetë por disa janë misionarë të përmasave kombëtare. Në këtë këndvështrim misioni fetar dominon mbi shumë misione. Thënia: Pa atdhe ska fe, pa fe ska atdhe ka qenë dhe mbetet aktuale dhe sot e mot duke qenë se kemi fqinjë sllavo-helenët armiq të betuar dhe që punojnë me objektiva afatshkurtra dhe afatgjata pë asimilimin e shqiptaro-ilirëve që janë nga popujt më të vjetër dhe të qytetëruar të Evropës. Ata kur erdhën në Ballkan këtu na gjetën, me rrënjë të thella që është e pamundur të levizin.  Nuk mund të ndodhin ndryshe sepse ky ka qenë dhe është vullneti i Zotit të cilin e ka ngulitur dhe skalitur në mendjen, zemrën dhe shpirtin e shqipëtarit. Në këtë drejtim kemi misionarin e fesë dhe besimit tek All-ahu fuqiplotë, dervishin e qerameteve (mrekullive) Rexhep Belin i tarikatit Saadi  Harabati. Nuk besoj që u zgjatëm për çështjen etnike dhe kombëtare,. Këtë do e lidhim me një nga misionet e fetaro-atdhetarit, babës Rexhep. Sipas burimeve të sakta ai ka qenë i ngarkuar në ruajtjen e kufinjve dhe tërësinë teritoriale të tokave shqiptare. Këtë ai e thoshte shpesh në sofrën e tarikatit me dervishët dhe besimtarët ku deklaronte: Nuk do të lejoj prekjen e kufinjve të Shqipërisë. Rinia e dervishit ishte si e shumë të tjerëve në Malësinë e Gjakovës  Tropojë. Baba Rexhepi kishte trup gjigand me fizik shumë të zhvilluar aq sa atij ishte e vështirë ti dilje ne duel. Në kohën kur ishte në shërbimin e detyruar ushtarak asokohe ishte kampion absolut në hedhjen e gurapeshës (gjyles) në Kosovë, Shqipëri dhe mund të themi se po të ishte sot mund të shpallej kampion Evrope dhe bote (aludim i imi). I pëlqente muzika, çiftelia dhe kënga. Bënte jetë të thjeshtë, i dashur me të gjithë besimtarët. E veçanta që duhet të cilësohet është morali i tij i pastër si vesa e mëngjesit dhe shumë i lartë, model për çdo njeri. Ai në kushtet e shtëpive dhe jetesës së kohës nuk pranonte të hynte apo rrinte ku kishte gra (femra). Dervish Rexhepi e kishte privur vehten nga çdo kënaqësi të jetës materiale dhe ushqehej thjeshtë sa për të mbajtur shpirtin. Kishte krijuar familjen (martuar) dhe kishte një djalë  me emrin Ahmet që sot ndodhet në SHBA me familjen e tij. Miqtë e dervishit, 2 vëllezërit e gruas (N.K, H.K) nga Shoshani për arsye politike u larguan nga Shqipëria pas çlirimit.  Ata nuk u pajtuan asnjëherë me regjimin diktatorial të komunistëve. Biografia e babës dervish ishte e papëlqyer për partinë komuniste. U detyrua të largonte gruan dhe djalin për në SHBA duke parë që ai regjim do sillte vetëm varfëri, skllavëri, burgime etj. Djali i tij Ahmeti u kthye pas shembjes së komunizmit në vendlindjen e tij dhe ndërtoi tyrben e babës së vet, Rexhep Belit. Në Kur-an suretu Et Tegabun ajeti 15 faqe 651 thuhet:  Ska dyshim se pasuria juaj dhe fëmijët tuaj janë vetëm sprovë, ndërsa ajo që është tek Allahu është shpërblim i madh. Jemi të sigurtë që dervish Rexhep Beli këtë sprovë e ka kaluar me sukses të plotë. Me veprimtarinë e vet patriotike, fetare, me këshillat, porositë, ndihmën e dhënë ndaj të varfërve, të sëmurëve ka mëshiruat në emër të Zotit dhe është dëshmor i Allahut. Lufta bëhet në shumë mënyra dhe forma. Ajo kundër jezitisë është shumë e veçantë. Ajo bëhet së pari duke pastruar vehten (shpirtin) nga plururi, bloza, myku i së keqës që ushqehet nga shejtani dhe arrihet duke madhëruar Allahun, Zotin tone, duke falenderuar Atë, duke kërkuar mëshirën dhe rahmetin e Tij. 



Dervish Rexhepi nuk ndali asnjë çast ziqrin e fshehtë dhe të haptë ( kolektiv). Në Kur-an suretu El Buruxhë ajeti 9 faqe 705 thuhet:  Të cilit i takon sundimi i qiejve e i tokës e Allahu është dëshmitar i çdo sendi dhe ajeti 11 fqe 705 thuhet:  Ata që besuan dhe bënë vepra të mira, ata  kanë xhenete nën të cilët burojnë lumenj, e ai është suksesi më i madh. I madhi Zot i gjithdijshëm thote:  Më kujtoni mua që unë tju kujtoj juve, Bëni një hap drejt meje dhe unë shpejtoj drejt jush, O njerëz bëni një të mirë në rrugën Time dhe Unë do ua shumfishoj juve të mirat. Duke qënë shërbëtor i devotshëm në rrugën e mirësisë baba Rexhepi gjithmonë mendoi dhe veproi me drejtësinë dhe urtësinë e shenjtorit. Baba dervish ishte kolosi i mendimit, gjigandi i veprimit, shenjtori i mrekullive. Zoti fliste me gojën e tij, e kishte fjalën ligj, vepër të kryer. Vëllezërit e sofrës së Ehlibejtit e donin dhe respektonin pa masë. Vazhdimisht gjendej me dervishët Rexhep Zeneli, Sokol Tafa, Zmajl Hyka, Hazhi Shkëlzeni, Mehmet Bajrami, Syl Murati etj. Shumë i dashur e i pandarë ishte me Dervish Luzhën. Ata të dy së bashku u gjendën në Tropojën e Vjetër në rreshtimin e brigadës XXV sulmuese para nisjes për misionin çlirimtar dhe bekuan luftën e saj drejt betejave legjendare. Me besimin tek Zoti pa u lëkundur kurrë dhe për kënaqësinë e Tij ishte shumë i suksesshëm. Ngjarja e mëposhtme flet për një ndodh të qindra viteve më pare në vendet arabe. Të gjithë banorët e një fshati ishin idhujtarë, besonin në një lis të madh diku nga mesi i fashtit. Kishte vetëm një djalë të ri i cili besonte në Një dhe të vetmin Zot  Allahun fuqiplotë. Këtij djali plot besim ju mbush mendja të presë lisin e idhullit dhe fshati, fisi të kthehej me besimin tek Allahu, Zoti yne. Merr sakicën (sëpatën) dhe me vrull niset për tek lisi. Pak pa mbërritur i del përpara shejtani. Ai e pyte se çfarë don të bësh? Dajloshi i thotë që unë do të zhduk atë lis të mallkuar dhe njerëzit do kthehen me besim tek Zoti. I mallkuari (shejtani) i bllokon rrugën që të mos e lejojë por djaloshi me fuqi te mbinatyrshme e hedh matanë si një leckë dhe vazhdon pëpara me sëpatë në dorë. Duke e pare që me force nuk e ndalon dot shejtani përdori mashtrimin dhe i del përpara duke i thënë se po të kthehesh mbrapsht dhe nuk e pret pemën unë çdo ditë në mëngjes kur të zgjohesh do të të lë poshtë jastëkut një monedhë floriri, djali i thotë që ti shejtan je një mashtrues i madh dhe më gënjen, shejtani duke i premtuar e bind të kthehet mbrapsht në shtëpi. Mëngjesin e të nesërmes djali sapo zgjohet fut dorën poshtë jastëkut dhe gjen monedhën e floririt. Ishte shumë i kënaqur. Ditën tjetër zgjohet, fut dorën poshtë jastëkut por nuk gjen monedhën e artë. I acaruar dhe nxehur në kulm kthen përmbys dhomën por asgjë nuk gjen atëherë merr sëpatën dhe niset drejt lisit tashmë i bindur për ta prerë i pakënaqur nga mashtrimi që ju bë lidhur me monedhën. Befas në rrugë i del përpara shejtani dhe i ndërpret rrugën duke i thënë kthehu mbapsh, e urdhëron. Djali i hidhet sipër të pastronte rrugën por ishte e pamundur shejtani e kap nga fyti dhe e përplas përtoke dhe i thotë duke e përçmuar:  Rradhën e parë më hodhe ti mua pasi punoje për kënaqësine e Allahut dhe fuqinë e kishe prej Tij, ndësa sot Zoti yt ishte monedha e arit dhe tani fuqinë e kam unë dhe  ti je i pafuqishëm përballë meje kështu djali u kthye kokulur në shtëpi. Kjo ndodhi e moçme tingëllon aktuale sot e çdo mot, gjithmonë në këtë jetë. Ai që punon me pastërti për kënaqësinë e Zotit ushqehet me fuqinë e Tij. Baba dervish Rexhep Beli nuk u lëkund kurrë në misionin e tij hyjnor megjithëse i përndjekur nga regjimi kriminal komunist si për veprimtarinë fetare ashtu dhe për biografinë  e keqe të tij. 

Në udhëtimin e tij shpirtëror drejt Zotit rrugëtuesi duhet të jetë i vetëdijshëm për faktin se nga fillimi i udhës e deri në stadin e xhihadit ka shumë pengesa të krijura nga djalli si edhe nga njerëzit. Teologjia na meson se me Zotin arrijmë tek Zoti. Që një besimtar të jetë i sukesshëm ( me bereqet) në udhën shpirtërore duhet që të bashkrendojë njëherësh dhe pa ndërprerje veprimtarinë e mendjes dhe shpirtit në arritjen e qëllimit të lartësimit, me afrimin tek Zoti. 
Populli thotë: çfarë të mbjellësh, do të korrësh. Besimi, përkushtimi dhe devotshmëria japin frutin e vet. 
Po japim disa detyrime të tjera për besimtarin të cilat duhet ti zbatojë si më poshtë:

1.Braktisja e zakoneve, shprehive e formaliteteve 2.Palëkundshmëria 3.Dhembshuria e vetpërmbajtja 4.Besnikëria 5.Qëndrueshmëria dhe ngulmimi 6.Vigjëlimi i pareshtur 7.Vetllogaritja 8.Vetqortimi 9.Shpejtveprimi 10.Përkushtimi 11.Edebi 12.Nijeti 13.Heshtja 14.Përmbajtja në çdo kohë 15.Pastërtia rituale e pareshtur 16.Përultësia 17.Shtruarja e dëshirave për kënaqësi të kësaj bote 18.Ruajtja e mistereve 19.Shejhu, mjeshtri dhe mësuesi shpirtëror 20.Litania 21.Kontrolli i mendimeve të vetvetjshme, meditimi dhe thërritja.
U kërkoj falje lexuesve, besimtarëve për mungesën e komentit të këtyre detyrimeve por inshallah në të ardhmen i interesuari hulumton dhe merr sqarimet e nevojshme. Nëse i marrim rradhazi këto obligime jam i sigurtë që baba dervish ishte modeli hyjnor i devotshëm i zbatimit e respektimit të tyre. 
Çdo fjalë, veprim, ziqër, e bëri për Allahun me të cilin u dashurua përjetësisht harroi vehten dhe çdo punë e kryente për kënaqësinë e Tij. 

Regjimi totalitar komunist u përpoq ta burgoste por ishte e pamundur ta mbante brenda hekurave në qelitë e errëta të burgut ku hynin gjithë  kundërshtarët politikë, ata që nuk u pajtuan asnjeherë me kolerën dhe nuk dihej a dilnin gjallë apo si dilnin. Ai ishte vetë një mrekulli e Allahut, duart e tij nuk ishin për hekurat e jezitisë por ishin bekuar nga Zoti për mirësi në shërbim të njeriut të sëmurë, të fukarasë, të jetimit, të çdo hallexhiu që i drejtohej. Dervishi nuk pranonte asnjëherë të mbante kuletë , të prekte lekë apo pasuri, jetonte në një kasolle të thjeshtë në Tropojën e vjetër derisa kaloi në Ahiret më 02.02.1978. Vllaznia e tij e varrosën në lagjen e vet aty ku sot ngrihet madhështore tyrbja e babës dervish. 



Drita që lëshon tyrbja e Shkëlzenit, tyrbja e Dervish Luzhës bashkohen me shkëlqimin hyjnor edhe me tyrben e dervish Rexhep Belit. Bashkëfshatarët, besimtarët, dervishët, shehlerët e kujtojnë me krenari e plot respekt, sikur ai të ishte gjallë pranë tyre duke i dëgjuar. Zoti në Kur-an na këshillon që të nderojmë shenjtorët, njerëzit e besuar të Tij në tokë se kështu ne kemi kryer obligimin ndaj Allahut, në të kundërt na pret gjykimi i Tij. Ky respekt duhet të fillojë nga familja dhe familjarët, gjaku më i afërt e pastaj vazhdon në fis e më gjerë. Në kujtimet e shumta të besimtarëve të panumërt që e kanë njohur nga afër dervish Rexhep Bel Boshnjakun e tarikatit Saadi-Harabati kemi shkëputur fragmente nga kujtimet e dervish Isuf Rexhepit, djalit të dervish Rexhep Zenelit ( tarikati Saadi) nga Koldedi i Shipshanit. Më poshtë ai vazhdon: Kanë kalue 35 vjet që nga 02.02.1978 që nga data që nderroi jetë dervish Rexhep Beli në moshën 71 vjeç. Një diçka e brendshme më shtyu të them pak fjalë për këtë burrë haku me shpirt dhe trup madhështor dervishin Saadi-Harabati. Kemi patur fatin e mirë që unë dhe baba im dervish Rexhep Zeneli në të njejtin tarikat dhe me lidhje fisnore me Dervishin kaluam shumë kohë bashkë në shtëpinë tonë në Shipshan, në shtëpitë e dervishëve dhe myhybëve të zonës tonë. Dervishët që vazhdimisht qëndruan dhe kaluan bashkë me ditë dhe me netë kanë qenë dervish Sokoli, dervish Luzha, dervish Mehmeti, dervish Tahiri, dervish Haxhia, dervish Zmajli etj. që për sa kohë ishin në këtë jetë kanë qenë në këtë rreth vllaznie të Ehlibejtit pa dallim tarikati. Këta bënin pjesë në tarikatet Saadi, Rrufai, Halveti. Dervishi ka patur një vëlla që ka jetuar në Tiranë dhe ka lenë fëmijë. Dervishi kishte trup të gjatë, të drejtë, madhështore pamja dhe paraqitja e tij, serioz, buzëqeshja e tij të jepte kënaqësi, qëndronte për një kohë shumë të gjatë këmbëkryq. Dervishi këndonte ilahi me orë të tëra dhe kur i printe ziqrit kalonte në ashk sa dukej që shkëputej nga dyshemeja ku ishte ulur, fliste rrallë dhe fjalët i dëgjoheshin me vëmendje pasi ishin të vërteta, hak. Më kujtohet një natë e ftohtë dimri ku me babën tim dervish Rexhep Zenelin çamë dru dhe e mbushëm oxhakun plot pasi do vinin ata burra që i përmenda më lart. Ata erdhën menjëherë në orë thuajse të njejtë. Do mblidheshin në shtëpinë tonë  ku shumë vite më pare shehi i babës, sheh Zijai kishte vendosë një gurë të bardhë mbi çati dhe kishte thënë se në këtë shtëpi do mblidhen e kuvendojnë burra, do jetë shtëpi-teqe. Vërtet kështu ndodhi, e natën që citova më lart u mblodhën gjithë ata burra të Hakut. Sofrën e udhëhiqte dervish Rexhep Beli që gjatë bisedës goditi sofrën me grushtin e tij të fuqishëm. Ashtu siç ka qënë shtruar, me ato të mira që na kishte dhënë Allahu çdo gjë është shkëputur nga sofra dhe është ngritur lart, pastaj çdo gjë ka rënë në vendin e vet pa u dëmtuar asgjë. Në këtë moment dervish Sokoli që ishte guximtar iu drejtua dhe i tha si e ke hallin Ja Hu ? Dervish Rexhepi i tha: Sokol unë nuk lejoj të cënohen kufijtë e vendit tim. Baba Rexhep Beli ka patur një kulture të jashtëzakonshme, ka lënë qindra fakte qerametesh, ai vet ishte qeramet në çdo fjalë që fliste, veprim që bënte fliste me zë kumbues burri. I pëlqente dhe fliste gjithmonë për Allahun, rrugën e Tij, për pastërtinë shpirtërore, për tarikatin dhe ziqri i tij vazhdonte 3-4 orë pa ndërprerje. 



Dervish Isuf Rexhepi vazhdon:  dervish Rexhep Beli i përket tarikatit Saadi dhe është veshur nga sheh Bani Plak i teqes së Saadive në Gjakovë. Ushqehej gjithnjë pa përdorur mish apo yndyrna, gjithnjë ishte në Matem. Babai im Rexhep Zeneli më ka thënë se gjatë 3 muajve ka pushue duke u shtri në tokë me një çarçaf poshtë trupit dhe një cope dru poshtë kokës në vend të jastëkut. Gjatë kësaj kohe ushqehej me pak ushqime që i sillnin dervishët permes babës tim. Regjimi ishte shumë i egër, nuk i donte dervishët, feja ishte e ndaluar me ligj dhe po të zbulonin përfundoje në burg. Zoti nuk duhej përmendur. Dervish Rexhep Bel Boshnjaku Saadi-Harabati është parë duke falur bajramin në të njejtën orë në xhaminë e Tropojës së Vjetër dhe në Kosovë. Qerameteve (mrekullive) të tij besimtarët i kanë kushtuar vargjet e këngës që shoqërohen nga çiftelia dhe sharkia prej grupeve të ndyshme të rapsodëve. 

Ja disa vargje nga kujtimet e dervish Isufit me të cilat ai mbyll kujtimet e tij:

Babë Rexhepi o zotni
Ti u fale njëherësh në dy xhami
Njerëzia të pane me sy
Në Kosovë dhe Shqipëri

Në një shkrim të shkurtër ne e kemi të pamundur, sado të përpiqemi të paraqesim mrekullitë e jetës hyjnore të misionarit të paharruar, fisnikut, të urtit, shëruesit, ushqyesit të shpresave dhe besimit, bashkëpunuesit, të lartit, të dashurit për zemrat besimtare, të devotshmit, prijësit legjendar që Allahu në Ditën e Gjykimit në Fushën e Mahsherit përmes duarve të pejgamerit Muhamed (a.s) do ti hapë dyert e Xhenetit. Në këtë shkrim me qëllim përkujtimor të birit të Tropojës finike, Malësisë së Mirë që dervishi aq shumë e deshti shkurt po përpiqemi të risjellim në memorien historiko-fetare jetën e këtij njeriu të madh dhe brezat të njihen me jetën e tij i cili ka lënë gjurmë në zemrat e besimtarëve të cilat përcillen brez pas brezi. Vepra e tyre është e pavdekshme te çdo besimtar por një përjetësim fizik dhe material i shkruar e plotëson dhe na bën të ndihemi krenarë. Është e vërtetë që vepra e mirë është reklama më e mirë, por duhet thënë që këto histori të shkruhen dhe trashëgohen. Një popull që nuk e shkruan historinë e vet nuk mund ta njohë atë dhe po nuk e njohu siç ka qenë në të vërtetë nuk do të dijë të ndërtoje të ardhmen e tij. Këta misionarë të paqes dhe përparimit kanë shërbyer dhe shërbejnë për reflektimin, edukimin dhe devotshmërinë në rrugën e jetës, Drita është e qartë. Veçanërisht Tropoja jonë ka me kë të mburret, krenohet, ka nga kush të mësojë me ata që kaluan dhe ata që veprojnë sot. Ti njohim, respektojmë, nderojmë dhe mësojmë prej tyre. Ata u tregojnë rrugën atyre që muzgu i natës nuk i lejon të shohin. I verbër është ai që nuk dëshiron të shohë. Besimtari i devotshëm sheh me sytë e zemrës dhe të shpirtit. Kërkojeni rrugën, kërkoni pak dritë nga Zoti ynë dhe do ta keni për veten tuaj, fëmijët tuaj, për farefisin tuaj dhe vendin tuaj. Junus Emreja, një fetar i lartë (veli) ka thënë: Krijesat i dua për shkak të krijuesit. Edhe ne për këtë arsyje të duam dhe nderojmë njerëzit e mirë, ata të cilët Zoti u ka dhënë Nur nga Nuri i Tij. Edhe dervish Rexhep Beli ishte nur alla nur ( dritë e Zotit dritë). Për ne dervishët e sotëm ka qenë është dhe do të jetë mësuesi, udhërrëfyesi që do na ndihmojë në detyrën dhe misionin tonë. Ai edhe në kushtet e diktaturës së egër, përndjekjes komuniste që nuk iu ndanë asnjë çast nuk u tërhoq por me heroizëm të pashoq udhëhoqi me shembullin dhe modelin e tij besimtarët në rrugën e duhur, larg veseve, lakmive, intrigave, kurtheve dhe mbeti përgjithmonë i ëmbli, i papërlyeri, parashikuesi, përcaktuesi Hyjnor aty ku ndahen dy botë: 1. Ajo reale, e devotshme, e pastër, rruga e duhur, ajo e Allahut në shërbim të asaj të Xhenetit që na pret, rruga e profetit Muhamed (a.s), imam Alisë, imam Hasanit, imam Hysenit, hazreti Fatimes ( Ehlibejti i ngushtë) 2. Rruga e shejtanit, errësirës dhe zjarrit të xhehnemit. Feja është ndjenjë që i takon njeriut. Feja është ligj Hyjnor i përcaktuar nga Allahu kushtuar njeriut, arsyes njerëzore për ta motivuar atë në punë të mira, të dobishme. Qëllimi është lumturia e vërtetë njerëzore. Baba dervish këtij objektivi i ka shërbyer. Zona e Shipshanit (Buçaj, Gegaj, Papaj) ka patur me breza fetarë të lartë dhe të nderuar. Kërkojmë falje në pamundësi ti përmendim të gjithë ata. Sot janë ngritur tyrbet e tyre që rrezatojnë dritë dhe duket që i japin shkëlqim krejt vendit. Ata dervishë, vëllezër haku që i kemi përmendë më parë në këtë shkrim ishin të pandarë me babë Rexhepin. Ata u kanë lënë brezave histori të ndritura mrekullie, kanë lënë rrugët e hapura për të ardhmen, për trashëgiminë e zinxhirit të pashkëputur shpirtëror të tarikatit, modelin e duhur të dervishit hak ja hak (të vërtetë). I madhi Zot nuk e ka lënë dhe nuk e lë vendin pa shenjtorë si baba Rexhep me vllazni se atëherëruana o Zot ! Dervish Rexhep Beli ishte një lule e rrallë në kopështin e  Ehlibejtit. Era Muhamediane e kësaj luleje ka ushqyer dhe vazhdon të ushqejë besimtarët që e kanë njohur ose ata që dëgjojnë për të. I larti sheh Ahmed Shkodra në vargjet e tij mes të tjerave citon:   


 
Ne dervishët e rinj kemi çfarë të mësojmë nga këta fetarë të lartë. Me përkushtim dhe devotshmëri do ecim në rrugën e tyre të nderuar dhe të pastër si kristali. Kohët që kalojmë kërkojnë nga të gjithë besimtarët të ecin në rrugën e tyre të ndritur, i përjetshëm qoftë kujtimi i tyre. Shpresoj që sadopak të kemi shkruar për jetën e babës Rexhep me vërtetësi. Kërkoj falje nëse padashje mund të kem gabuar duke shprehur atë që ndjejmë për prijësit tanë. Ne dervishët shenjtorët nuk i varrosim në dhe por në zemrën dhe shpirtin tonë. Kam besim që së shpejti të ketë një libër të plotë për jetën dhe veprën e babës Rexhep. Kështu do ti shërbenim më mirë brezave që do të vinë. Zoti e mëshiroftë dhe e dërgoftë në Xhenetin më të lartë dervish Rexhep Bel Boshnjakun. 

Nga : Dervish  Hajdar Sali Gurina , tarikati Halveti
Tiranë, më : 07.08. 2013

Publikuar i redaktuar tek gazetat 55 dhe Oroskop, shtator 2013.

----------

